
Golden Gate Bridge officials seek emergency funding after traffic plummets 70% - MilnerRoute
https://www.sfexaminer.com/news/golden-gate-bridge-officials-seek-emergency-funding-after-traffic-plummets-70-percent/
======
32gbsd
what are they feeding this bridge?

~~~
mattbillenstein
Grinding out the rust - and paint - and the people to do that work.

~~~
32gbsd
ah yes lots of maintenance

